# Couple krates. ..



## garysvintagemuscle (Mar 21, 2015)

Couple of my babies. Just sold the lemon. I don't think I'll ever sell the orange. . The orange came from a local bike shop in my area. Although I'm not that old (no offense to anyone lol) I have bought from the shop and it is still open.


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 22, 2015)

Cool bikes. I saw the yellow one for sale. The orange krate is really nice looking.


----------



## schwinnray (Mar 25, 2015)

where did that yellow bike come from the lake


----------



## garysvintagemuscle (Mar 26, 2015)

schwinnray said:


> where did that yellow bike come from the lake



lol actually it came from the back of a truck going to the scrap yard. Still is a pile of rusty gold.


----------

